# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Justin's Trial

## Lennie

Now we all know the trial starts on Monday 14th November, and every Hollyoaks fans will be discussing it (i hope so), so this thread is for us to discuss the trial, and what happens in each episode. 

Is that ok?

----------


## Lennie

Do you think this should have been in this section or the spoilers section?

----------


## di marco

it can be in this section to discuss the trial after its happened i think

----------


## Lennie

What i don't get is how come Nicole was asked to be a witness, i mean they never mentioned this before.

----------


## di marco

> What i don't get is how come Nicole was asked to be a witness, i mean they never mentioned this before.


i dont know, i have absolutely no idea sorry

----------


## di marco

unless maybe it cos she was justins and alis friend and she knew what was going on with macki and cos she went on the run with justin?

----------


## Lennie

> unless maybe it cos she was justins and alis friend and she knew what was going on with macki and cos she went on the run with justin?


Probably, i so hope she doesnt mention that J's her boyfriend now to the courts or that they kissed.
But you know how stupid Nic is, she probably will   :Mad:

----------


## di marco

> Probably, i so hope she doesnt mention that J's her boyfriend now to the courts or that they kissed.
> But you know how stupid Nic is, she probably will


she prob will but the courst will prob be like thats not important stick to what we want to know!

----------


## Lennie

> Probably, i so hope she doesnt mention that J's her boyfriend now to the courts or that they kissed.
> But you know how stupid Nic is, she probably will


Another reason i think she will say that is to spite Becca.

----------


## Abbie

> Another reason i think she will say that is to spite Becca.


yer she probably will i mean you saw the way she has been treating becca leatley

----------


## di marco

> Another reason i think she will say that is to spite Becca.


the thing is i doubt becca cares, its not like she wants to go out with him!

----------


## Lennie

> yer she probably will i mean you saw the way she has been treating becca leatley


But poor J   :Sad:   , if Nic does say this, he's gonna get embarrased and does not want Becca to get the wrong impression.

----------


## di marco

> But poor J    , if Nic does say this, he's gonna get embarrased and does not want Becca to get the wrong impression.


justins face will be good to see if she says it!

----------


## Lennie

> justins face will be good to see if she says it!


Probably mixature of anger towards Nic and concern for Becca

----------


## di marco

> Probably mixature of anger towards Nic and concern for Becca


maybe embarrassment too?

----------


## Lennie

> maybe embarrassment too?


Yeah - but though when Nic finds out he doesnt love her, she the one gonna be gutted and embarrassed.   :Cheer:   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Yeah - but though when Nic finds out he doesnt love her, she the one gonna be gutted and embarrassed.


its gonna be funny when she finds out, i bet she tries to go "no thats not true" sort of things and be in denial for ages, it will be so funny!

----------


## Lennie

Hey, do you think Becca and Nic are going to clash again as Nic is back at school this week

----------


## Katy

ooh i didnt know that the trial was in November, im all excited now.

----------


## di marco

> Hey, do you think Becca and Nic are going to clash again as Nic is back at school this week


erm i dont know maybe

----------


## Chris_2k11

But Nic's at college now, not school.

----------


## Lennie

> But Nic's at college now, not school.


Oh, yeah, sorry i get confused coz they at the same place

----------


## di marco

no shes not shes in sixth form at school

----------


## Lennie

If Louise saw the attack, she could come as a witness or tell Becca and also didnt Les stop the fight between J and Becca?

And since the attack(Ali) was recorded on the Macki's phone, do you think the video would still be on Macki's phone, depends on who's got the phone (but no one knows that he recorded it)   :Confused:

----------


## di marco

> If Louise saw the attack, she could come as a witness or tell Becca and also didnt Les stop the fight between J and Becca?
> 
> And since the attack(Ali) was recorded on the Macki's phone, do you think the video would still be on Macki's phone, depends on who's got the phone (but no one knows that he recorded it)


yeh i didnt think of that, louise would be a good witness as what she saw proves that macki and his gang were beating up ali. do you mean les stopped the fight between justin and macki (not becca)? he could be a witness but i dont think his evidence would be as strong as it was just the 2 of them he cant prove who started it

----------


## Lennie

> do you mean les stopped the fight between justin and macki (not becca)? he could be a witness but i dont think his evidence would be as strong as it was just the 2 of them he cant prove who started it



I mean Les stopping the fight

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah Louise would be a witness as she saw what happened, Nicole is at sixth Form and they will Clash as they are in the same place and Nicole still does not like Becca but than Nicole can not say anything rude to the teachers.

----------


## di marco

> I mean Les stopping the fight


no i know you meant les stopped the fight but the fight was between justin and macki wasnt it not justin and becca?

----------


## Lennie

Yeah, the fight was between Macki and J, (i dont think J and Becca would have a arguement in public   :Stick Out Tongue:   )

----------


## di marco

> Yeah, the fight was between Macki and J, (i dont think J and Becca would have a arguement in public    )


its just that you said justin and becca in a previous post and i was a bit confused

----------


## Lennie

> its just that you said justin and becca in a previous post and i was a bit confused


Sorry i wrote Becca, i just checked my post - lol, i swear i am obssessed with J and Becca   :Stick Out Tongue:  (dont hate me, i want them together or atleast them to have affair)

----------


## di marco

> Sorry i wrote Becca, i just checked my post - lol, i swear i am obssessed with J and Becca   (dont hate me, i want them together or atleast them to have affair)


lol i wont hate you, i dont want them to get together permanently, dont know about them having an affair or not

----------


## di marco

about what you said before, i agree, i dont think becca and justin would have a fight in the street, becca wouldnt want to as she needs to be seen as being professional and justin wouldnt do that to becca i dont think

----------


## Lennie

> about what you said before, i agree, i dont think becca and justin would have a fight in the street, becca wouldnt want to as she needs to be seen as being professional and justin wouldnt do that to becca i dont think



Like Justin said last wednesday when she came to visit him, his first words to her was 'i'd never hurt you'

----------


## di marco

> Like Justin said last wednesday when she came to visit him, his first words to her was 'i'd never hurt you'


i know i didnt see last wednesdays epi but hes so sweet towards her bless

----------


## Lennie

> i know i didnt see last wednesdays epi but hes so sweet towards her bless


I know, when he walked in to meet her, he didnt have any idea she was coming, and you can tell from his face he was surprised, he had tears forming in his eyes when he saw her - it was so sweet   :Wub:

----------


## di marco

> I know, when he walked in to meet her, he didnt have any idea she was coming, and you can tell from his face he was surprised, he had tears forming in his eyes when he saw her - it was so sweet


awwwww bless!  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

i cant believe darlenes planning on lying at the trial  :Angry:

----------


## Angeltigger

I think she change her mind

----------


## di marco

> I think she change her mind


she better do!

----------


## Lennie

> i cant believe darlenes planning on lying at the trial


I really can't stand Darlene at the moment, never have really, but i do like her when she is with Craig.

----------


## di marco

> I really can't stand Darlene at the moment, never have really, but i do like her when she is with Craig.


i thought she was ok to start with but now i dont like her

----------


## Lennie

> i thought she was ok to start with but now i dont like her



No, she was well annoying before. She went kinda ok when she had that scar operation, but now she's going mean.

----------


## Angeltigger

She just got no-one to talk to

----------


## Lennie

> She just got no-one to talk to



 :Lol:

----------


## Lennie

I just looked at E4's advance programming list for Friday 18th Nov is there but the Hollyoaks slot at 7.00pm is not there - which means all of us with or without E4 will find out the verdict on the same day as everyone.

And also checked out the listings for Channel 4 on Mon 21st Nov - there isnt no episode guide for Hollyoaks - so that means that everyone is going to find out the verdict on the same day (i think they have done this because if they put the spoilers up for 21st Nov then it will mess the suspense up for the verdict) -   :Cool:  - i am glad Hollyoaks have done it like that.    :Clap:

----------


## di marco

> She just got no-one to talk to


she has craig, i know he wouldnt understand fully but hes been so nice to her and shes just being so mean and horrid to everyone

----------


## Angeltigger

I know she has craig but she has to phone him up when before Ali knew what she was going through as he is Family, but she won't have craig if she keep pushing him away as soon he will give up but than he loves her so he won't

----------


## Lennie

Hopefully after the trial, Darlene and Craig can focus on each other

----------


## di marco

i hope craig goes off of her, shes been well horrid to him

----------


## Lennie

Do you think there going to be any adverts/promos for J's trial as they did with the stabbing storyline, is it already shown on tv?

----------


## di marco

> Do you think there going to be any adverts/promos for J's trial as they did with the stabbing storyline, is it already shown on tv?


whats already shown? it would be good if they had adverts for it  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah i hope that Craig do not date her

----------


## Abbie

> i hope craig goes off of her, shes been well horrid to him


i know i mean craig is being dead nice to her and trying to look out for her but she is havin none of it i wish she would stop being so moody and get together with craig or neither

----------


## Angeltigger

> Do you think there going to be any adverts/promos for J's trial as they did with the stabbing storyline, is it already shown on tv?


Maybe they will but maybe nearer the time or on E4

----------


## di marco

> Maybe they will but maybe nearer the time or on E4


theyll prob start them next week

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't think they'll do any adverts for the trial. They hardly ever do adverts for Hollyoaks.

----------


## di marco

> I don't think they'll do any adverts for the trial. They hardly ever do adverts for Hollyoaks.


theyve done them more this year than usual

----------


## Lennie

They did for the stabbing episode

----------


## di marco

though now everyone knows the verdict i dont know whether they will, they might have done if no one knew

----------


## Lennie

Probably but a build up to it would be good, i am still looking forward to the trial as i want to see what progresses and also see some brilliant acting from Chris and some of the casts.

----------


## di marco

> Probably but a build up to it would be good, i am still looking forward to the trial as i want to see what progresses and also see some brilliant acting from Chris and some of the casts.


yep im looking forward to it too, although im a bit disappointed that i know the verdict, should be good though

----------


## Lennie

> yep im looking forward to it too, although im a bit disappointed that i know the verdict, should be good though


I have always known the verdict, but wasnt too sure if he gets sent down for escaping the prison.

----------


## Angeltigger

> though now everyone knows the verdict i dont know whether they will, they might have done if no one knew


But if they did it than they would not say if he is guilty or not they will build it up so they might have a scene where they say have you decide and they say yes we think...than they don't tell you the answer or they could show parts of the court case

but they most just do it for late ones

----------


## di marco

> But if they did it than they would not say if he is guilty or not they will build it up so they might have a scene where they say have you decide and they say yes we think...than they don't tell you the answer or they could show parts of the court case
> 
> but they most just do it for late ones


yeh they obviously wouldnt say whats going to happen but they use them to build up suspense and if peopple already know, the suspense wont be built up

----------


## Angeltigger

i know they would not

----------


## Angeltigger

I might not be able to see it   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Debs

> I might not be able to see it


oh no  :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:   how come???

----------


## Angeltigger

that the week i am ment to be moving and we got told that the people who's house we are moving too is taking the thing for the television, and the moving men will take half of my house on monday the 14th and they might take the tv

----------


## Angeltigger

*Tigger jump up and down* just found out that i can watched the trail

----------


## Lennie

> *Tigger jump up and down* just found out that i can watched the trail


Cool, how?

----------


## Angeltigger

We moving the week after as the buyers of our house are having promblems with money

----------


## Lennie

> We moving the week after as the buyers of our house are having promblems with money


I guess you are glad  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yes of course i am- but the only bad thing is that we spend all this money for the roveml(sp) van to have three spaces when we don't need it

----------


## Lennie

If i watch the e4 episode today, when the trial starts - can i put my comments on here, but i dont want to offend anybody if i ruin it for them, i will also put it in the Justin/Becca/Jake thread - if there is any J and Becca scenes  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

I think you should put it in the jake/justin/becca one has this is on the Gernal section and somepeople want to wait for it to happen as they don't have E4

----------


## Debs

> If i watch the e4 episode today, when the trial starts - can i put my comments on here, but i dont want to offend anybody if i ruin it for them, i will also put it in the Justin/Becca/Jake thread - if there is any J and Becca scenes


yeah stick it in the spoiler section just in case!!

----------


## Lennie

> yeah stick it in the spoiler section just in case!!


Ok, i have put it in Justin/Becca/Jake thread

----------


## Lennie

So what did everyone think about the first day of the trial?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> So what did everyone think about the first day of the trial?


Very good. But another decent episode was spoilt by those Ashworths!!   :Angry:

----------


## Lennie

> Very good. But another decent episode was spoilt by those Ashworths!!


I agree - they are annoying.


Loved the bit where in court they showed that video clip of Ali getting beat up - and Macki's mate nearly coming to tears.

Claire King as the barrister is great - a great choice   :Cheer:

----------


## Mindy

> Now we all know the trial starts on Monday 14th November, and every Hollyoaks fans will be discussing it (i hope so), so this thread is for us to discuss the trial, and what happens in each episode. 
> 
> Is that ok?


No spoilers....he should be let off  :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> Very good. But another decent episode was spoilt by those Ashworths!!


i so agree with you! the court scenes were really good though. when mackis mate was trying to seem all hard and blame justin, then he got caught out and started crying, he looked like a little kid being told off by a teacher!

----------


## Lennie

The Ashworths again ruin the episode

----------


## Chris_2k11

> The Ashworths again ruin the episode


When? Tonight's?   :Sad:  Have you seen it on E4??

----------


## Angeltigger

The Ashworths alway ruin Hollyoaks i sometime wonder why they are in the show- i know somepeople like Rhys (don't know if it is spelt wrong)

----------


## Angeltigger

> When? Tonight's?   Have you seen it on E4??


i think Lennie ment monday's one

----------


## Lennie

> When? Tonight's?   Have you seen it on E4??


Yes - i am allow to say that in here???

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yes - i am allow to say that in here???


Yeah I should think so lol

----------


## Angeltigger

So the Ashworths  are in it again tonight- what is hollyoaks doing

----------


## Lennie

> So the Ashworths  are in it again tonight- what is hollyoaks doing


Probably trying to combine tragedy/drama (the trial) with comedy (josh and fletch)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh no I don't believe this! I was looking forward to tonight's episode aswell, until I found out that they were going to be in it!  :Mad:  That Phil Redmond wants shooting! He's gonna end up letting a good show go down the pan because of that stupid family!!!   :Angry:   :Sad:  This revamp has turned out to be a complete disaster!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Lennie

Tonights is a good episode especially the Liz/Justin scenes, i have mentioned this in Justin/Becca/Jake thread.

----------


## Angeltigger

Well now i don't know if i want to watch it now- You are right chris Phil Redmond gonna end up letting a good show go down the pan because of that stupid family, he should have left them until next week you can not put something tragedy/drama (the trial) with comedy (josh and fletch) oh i am so cross  :Angry:  And we all wonder why Hollyoaks never get an award well now we have out answer

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't mind the comedy scenes, as long as they aren't over done. The comedy scenes with people like Frankie & Tom are fine, and I really enjoy them. But these scenes with Josh & Fletch are just way too over the top and they aren't even funny!

----------


## Angeltigger

> I don't mind the comedy scenes, as long as they aren't over done. The comedy scenes with people like Frankie & Tom are fine, and I really enjoy them. But these scenes with Josh & Fletch are just way too over the top and they aren't even funny!


 Yeah with Frankie & Tom are fine, it just it make me so   :Angry:  that Phil Redmond has put these scenes with Josh & Fletch are just way too over the top and they aren't even funny they are just boring

----------


## Lennie

Wonderful mother/son scenes, had tears in my eyes.   :Sad:  

I am glad J and Liz are bonding/developing thier relationship - it was great to see.

----------


## di marco

justin was so upset tonight bless, i wanted to give him a big hug!

----------


## myvoice

Beautiful scenes in tonights E4 episode. I cried.

----------


## Lennie

> Beautiful scenes in tonights E4 episode. I cried.


I am writing all the e4 episodes in justin/becca/jake thread

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> Beautiful scenes in tonights E4 episode. I cried.


 Me too. He's so beautiful when he cries.   :Wub:

----------


## Angeltigger

So did i

----------


## Abbie

> The Ashworths again ruin the episode


i know it was so so gppd at the trial but they just ruined it they make the mood of the eppy change

----------


## Lennie

Loved the bit where Becca shouted 'he didnt kill Steven MacIntosh, i know he hasnt'

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah me too

----------


## di marco

i loved the whole trial, justin is so sweet bless him!  :Smile:

----------

